# Best Free Website Host



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi, I am designing my first website, I have some skills already, so i am looking for a free website hosting without ads, know any...???


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

try www.talkspot.com


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

www.5quidhost.co.uk
free plan available, although you need to buy a domain first.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

o.k., but i dont really want to pay ANYTHING, im gonna try talkspot


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Just FYI, you won't be able to get a domain (www.yourwebsite.com) unless you pay. Usually they will give you a subdomain (yoursite.hostingcompany.com).


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

www.xenweb.net, ad free, unlimited databases, cpanel 10, forum script, guestbook script, chat script, and so much more. All you need is to make 5 simple posts on their forum. The more you post, the more you get.

If you decide on going with the, you can refer me as knight_47. Thanks!


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

hmm, i am now trying xenweb
lets have a look...


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I cant understand how 2 use it.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

What do you mean? First create an account, then make 5 posts, and then click on the hosting link at the top of the forum, and send in your request.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

know, but thanks anyway...


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

bump, any others, I would like to have my own free domain, if thats possible, www.mywebsite.com, oh, how can my site get mentioned on search engines?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> bump, any others, I would like to have my own free domain, if thats possible, www.mywebsite.com, oh, how can my site get mentioned on search engines?


thats a bit over expectant. how do you suppose those how give you the free domain and stuff are supposed to make money?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

all i want is the odmain i know how 2 use HTML, any ideas


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You will not receive a domain for free unless you are paying for something else. Microsoft has something in Beta, where they are giving out free space and domains, but you have limited control over your page.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Microsoft Office Live Beta has free domains with no restrictions.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> Microsoft Office Live Beta has free domains with no restrictions.


Where can I find that, please?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://officelive.microsoft.com/


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Honestly, I don't think that will last for long. How can you possibly run a business model like that? It's sort of like a pizzeria giving out free pizza. It just doesn't work very well.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

That office live one you need a credit card and I am not 18 yet... even though its free and its only open to residents of the USA.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Even for the Basic version?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I dont think I have tried that one, ill try it tommorow, as its 22.45 here in england (GMT TIME) - yeah, ill try that tommorow, thanks 4 bringing that up.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No, credit card is required. I doubt if anyone will actually register a domain in your name without one.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

ok, i didnt get that one, explain it 2 me...


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

it says free but then says 29.99 us dollars per month after the beta, very sneaky... (Officelive Beta)


----------



## fgs (Sep 25, 2005)

Why don't you try Yahoo. They sell domains for about $1.99 - $2.99 USD per year.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

fgs said:


> Why don't you try Yahoo. They sell domains for about $1.99 - $2.99 USD per year.


There are 2 problems with that.

1. You must use their hosting, which is overpriced.

2. They buy the domain and don't officially transfer it to you. They will own it and control it, not you. If you terminate your hosting plan, they WILL keep your domain.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

definetly not my choice then.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I have found alot of website that you have to pay, I donr mind free sub-domains (with no ads)


----------



## fgs (Sep 25, 2005)

I bought a domain from Yahoo and used another company for the host. I designed the site myself with Frontpage and uploaded my site to the new host. I told the new host my domain name that I had registered with Yahoo for about $2.00 USD, and they "fixed" my domain name to point to their servers. They also gave me written instructions on how I could do that myself if I wanted to. I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I've read several horror stories of people losing their corporate domains to Yahoo...never to be recovered.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

giovannicosta said:


> it says free but then says 29.99 us dollars per month after the beta, very sneaky... (Officelive Beta)


No, that's for "Office Live Essentials: Free during beta, starting at $29.95/month after beta."
You want Office Live Basics, which includes a domain and is free during and after beta. Although you do need a credit card for confirmation purposes I guess.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

but i still need a credit card, know any sub-domains that i can get?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

> www.xenweb.net, ad free, unlimited databases, cpanel 10, forum script, guestbook script, chat script, and so much more. All you need is to make 5 simple posts on their forum. The more you post, the more you get.
> 
> If you decide on going with the, you can refer me as knight_47. Thanks!


Otherwise I'm sure you'll be able to find something here for free:
http://www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

ill have a look, i wouldn like something like a subdomain and that it wouldn support webpages made on notepad


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

giovannicosta said:


> wouldn support webpages made on notepad


What do you mean? It wouldn't support notepages made on Notepad? Why? Well first that's impossible to do unless you add a comment or tag with the editor, but second that would be a bit pointless IMO - what would be the point of that?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I use notepad to make my webpages with tags


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

It's HTML, it's doesn't matter what editor you use.  It doesn't even make a difference. Every host will "support NotePad."


----------



## toniaxp (Sep 23, 2006)

I used to have a website with tabrays.com no ads, good uptime, and quite a few features for a free web host.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

i will have a look


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

When I click register it says error!!!!!!!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice website! :down:


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

who r u talking 2 erik??????????


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

still says error!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

In Xenweb how do I use HTMl?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I was commenting on www.tabrays.com. 

You have to create the website in the form of a .html or .htm file (HTML) and then upload it via a online file manager or FTP.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Why would you bump if someone responded less than a minute ago??


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

the page hadnt uploaded the new message


----------



## CHwebby (Sep 29, 2006)

Hmmmm not a big fan of the freebie site but I have used freewebs and the advertisment isn't intrusive unless you exceed a certain amout of bandwidth. I think anyway.

http://www.freewebs.com


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I am gonna close the thread as I have got the answers I need...


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

What would those answers be?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We don't really close threads unless there's a specific reason. We just let them die a natural death.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

O.K. then... when do they die?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

By the way I have got the answers - BEST FREE WEBSITE HOST "XENWEB"


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> O.K. then... when do they die?


whenever people stop posting in them


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks!!!!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

by the way, its my lucky dau, I won $20, from the Last person to post gets $20. Gonna donate them to TSG!!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, OK...


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I will now have to contact the sender - EVEN THOUGH HIS LAST POST WAS IN JANUARY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

